# Humakt becomes a Firedragon



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so after seeing some very cool Marine cosplay I decided that I would like the challenge of making my own cosplay outfit. Not because I want to wear it to work, but mainly for the challenge. 

So I have decided to make a full suit of fire dragon armour. I have been unable to find a unfold for pepakura for the main suit so I will need to create some obj files in blender. I considered and discarded the idea of getting some DOW files, as what ever I get will need to be modified for my size anyway.

I think it will be easier to just start the files from scratch. Anyway I will be getting on with these the beginning of next month once we have the new Eldar model range, just in case of any changes to the current firedragons.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

im right there with ya...

thinking im going to try to do a WoC armor getting it done won't be hard... doing it right will be


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't wait to this dude you should wear it to games day in 2014


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just make sure you get some Sex before you wear it. Rumours suggest that in 6th edition, Fire Dragons have a 2++ Invulnerable against Flamers, Melta's and other hot things like Chickaa's.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I already have this stat Vaz without any Firedragon armour. However I'm sure my wife will be more than pleased if I do not attract any ladies with my 'sexy' Eldar suit.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Damn. I hate the Wife USR.

It's why I'm single and unattached.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

A Wolfpack of One, that's you Vaz!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some good progress over the weekend. I actually decided to start early. I figured there woull not be too much changed style wise if there are new dragons so I created a simple mesh for one of the greaves. I created a fold-out and built it out of paper, but it was scaled incorrectly. I could see some problems with the design though so had to go back to blender.

After a bit of adjustment to the mesh, I created a new fold out and then made a new construct (I'm sure working with wraith bone would be easier). The thick card was hard to cut and fold, so will go for thinner card next time. I have almost completed the glueing together, so will have a picture later today. Here is an image of the first greave. I have removed the back panel to allow it to be actually put on. I will make sure there is an attachable rear piece so it looks correct.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, very nice greave! If you could upload the pep files once you're done it could potentially help a lot with some elements of my farseer design. 

Why the choice of Fire Dragon, just out of curiosity?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why I chose Fire dragon to be honest, but at this early stage I could always change my mind. The greave is completed, but I am far from happy with it. The finished result is woder at the back and this has worked out to be beneficial in that my calf is thicker than I thought, but the lowest point that dips down is no too far forward.

So a little more adjustment, plus some work needed in pulling the rear plate forward. I also think I will need to add a couple of loops holes to allow me to have some velcro straps inside the plate to hold it in place. 

Yes Sethis, once I am happy with the file you are welcome to a copy, although Im not sure how good a pap file it is as its only my first one.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of the built pap. This was only a rough build so its far from perfect and also uses card with paper stuck on.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here is my unfold for the cuis or thigh guard (please excuse my use of armour part names but it seemed to make sense to me).







I need to work on the unfold but there is a way of cleaning this up, so thats the next step. If that works I will get the cuis and greave sorted and be ready to print and build the shell for the legs.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this one unfolds. Or folds up as construction may require. 

Nice work, and good luck on the rest. :good:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have had some design success.

My first cuis was a lot wrong, and I am making some changes to it. But I have a now complete design image for the greaves. I intend to do the fold out today and make my first thin card mock up. I have also found that using 160gsm is the type of paper I need to use. So its off to staples as they do the best value.

Here is an exploded and compressed view of the greave components. The studs will be attached but it is easier to build them separate, resin and then attach to the main component. The front and back pieces will be separate so I can actually put them on my leg.





I have almost completed the second model of the thigh cuis and will see what that looks like when I unfold it.

The last thing I am looking at it the attachment process. I will be using webbing items as these are both light and flat. I have to design the main body harness and this will be done over the next few few weeks so I can match is to the thigh/shoulder and main body components.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have now completed the build of both the cuis and the greave. I wil post up some pictures over the weekend once I have built the knee and sabaton so I have a full left leg designed and built to paper stage.

I will be taking a short break while I build a ranger helmet for revilo44.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy shit this looks complex.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Holy shit this looks complex.


Its not as complicated as it looks.

Here are some more pictures of the completed paper builds.

Firstly here is the cuis or thigh armour. The one on the left is my first attempt at a correctly scaled piece. I noticed the lower stud is going to get in the way and the raised section on the outer thigh was too complex a model. So I had some adjustments to do. I also took advice form a person who makes 'real' medieval armour and the inner thigh was too high and would cause problems walking around, so I lowered this in comparison to the rest of the armour. This piece is slighly loose which is good as it will be slightly thicker on the inside once the fibre glasss is added. The results from these changes are on the right. All studs will be added as resin casts as this will be easier to do.




Next up is a very poor picture of the greaves. Its hard to get a decent picture and I am going to build a former the shape of my leg for when I add the resin. This way I can keep it in shape so it will fit when it is finished.



Finally I have been working on the helmet for revilo44's ranger costume. I took a rip of a guardian model from DOW. Once in blender it was a real mess. It took me a while to remove all duplicated vectors and normalise the model. I then fiddles with the way the ear stud were attached and came up with a nice fold out. I scaled it very badly and you can see the right hand model is pretty big. In fact our dog can almost fit into the entire thing. I then did some scaling nd got the second left hand build. This is slightly too small, but is pretty damn close. Hopefully thrid time will be the charm. The hardest thing is defenitly the scaling of things.



I have now given up trying to make the sabaton for my feet. They are just too tricky to get right and don't warrent any more time. I have an idea on how to get the feet looking correct which I will detail later when I get that far.

So its just a case of printing and building right hand leg pieces, scaling and building a new ranger helmet and completing the knee pad. Once I have done these its out with the resin to get these things stiffened up ready for some fibre glass.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoy how insane you are, Humakt! :victory:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> I thoroughly enjoy how insane you are, Humakt! :victory:


My wife said Im obsessed with this armour now as I seem to be constantly cutting, folding and glueing.

I started designing the plakart last night. Just the base shape to start with before I add an uber six pack :biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

humakt said:


> Just the base shape to start with before I add an uber six pack :biggrin:


So you are modelling it on yourself then?:grin:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, very nice! Am still keeping an eye on how it's progressing, and will really enjoy seeing the finished product!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Hey, very nice! Am still keeping an eye on how it's progressing, and will really enjoy seeing the finished product!


I took a break to do other things but I am back on it now. Here is the latest piece of work being modelled by Revilo44. Its The first part of his ranger costume.



It fits his head perfectly, but due to the hollow point it slides down and needs something to fill the cone area once it has been completed.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

These things are heavy enough even without filling the spaces! I'd suggest some kind of strap arrangement instead of filling the conical space with anything (which will also cause a lot of sweating). It'll be a little more fiddly to do, but in the long run it'll be much lighter and more comfortable when you wear it.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Will this be normal or exarch fire dreagon


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been doing other things and have neglected to progress the armour at all.

Fortunatly one of the things I have been doing is some work on learning how to hard surface model better. So I pulled thi thogether last night in about an hour.



I not 100% happy with the result, but it looks good enough I think. I have made a fold out (needs to be tidied up) and will build this and then make any adjustments. Then its onto the chest plate.

And it will be a normal Firedragon I think. The exarch's helmet looks far too complex.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got around to completing the paper version of the above plate. Scaled really well as long as I loose some stomach fat  



It is a smaller plate than the minature shows, but I could not move properly if it did go as low as it depicts. I need to make a lsight amendmant to the unfold as the very centre is extermly intricate and a single piece will nullify this.

Now I just need to build 2 of these in card.

Next design is the chestplate and also the full back piece.


----------

